# Northern Counties Radio College -Preston



## David Paterson (Nov 1, 2008)

I went to the Northern Counties Radio College on Lancaster Road Preston from 1960 to 1962..The Principal was John O Callahan better known as Shamus, The lecturers were George Rawcliffe and his son Ged Rawcliffe and David Grimbledeston.I would like to hear from any other students that were there at the same time I left there in February 1962..I was an R/O on Trawlers for 6-7 years and then worked ashore and did an MOT Radar cert at Fleetwood Nautical College, Then on the Fleetwood -I.O.M. Ferry for a year then joined United Towing Company based in Hull and ended up on the North Sea Rigs and Barges for 4-5 years. I left the sea in 1977 then worked ashore till I retired..(Wave)(Wave)


----------

